# Sexing Platys



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Any tips? I have 2 Platys with 3 male Guppies.

I don't want them to breed. I am pretty sure the larger one is a female, she already had a fat belly when I got her, I hope she isn't pregnant. I'm not sure about the smaller one though.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

This goes for all livebearers....
the male wont have a gravid spot... black spot behind the belly. This sometimes dissapears in females for short periods of time for whatever reason though.
And males have a gonopodium. Look at the anal fin of the two platys. A male will have a pointed looking fin that it holds up against its body... like the male guppys. A female will just have a normal looking triangular shaped anal fin.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

darkfalz said:


> I am pretty sure the larger one is a female, she already had a fat belly when I got her, I hope she isn't pregnant. I'm not sure about the smaller one though.


There is nothing you can do about that, they are livebearers, and the only way to keep them from reproducing is to get all males. You drop them in the tank, thay are going to breed. If you don't want the babies, just leave them in the tank and they will be eaten, I know it sounds pretty cruel, but thats the food chain for you. Big fish eats little fish.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Here are pictures of the female.

Do you think she is pregnant? If she is, how long before she gives birth? I've had her a week.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Read the "sticky" at the top of the thread list.
 Tony


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Okay my other platy is a male then. But he's half her size. She often chases him when he comes close. Maybe I should move him.


----------



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

it doesnt look like its very heavily pregnant so its gonna take a while


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

But you think it's pregnant? It chases the male sometimes, making me think that's what its behaviour would be if it was already pregnant. The male doesn't chase her or even seem to notice her.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

they are livebearers... you can bet money she's pregnant. Especially since they are in tiny tanks where there is no where for the female to go to not get pregnant.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

The gravid spot is quite dark. She's getting fatter by the day.

She'll be in her own tank either tomorrow or next week. I ordered a breeding net. Should I use it when I think she's about to give birth or should I just let her have them in the tank? I'm worried about the filter of the tank, it's quite strong. What I might do is stick a sponge filter in there for the two weeks or so she has to go, and then turn off the hang on filter and turn the sponge filter on when the babies are born.


----------

